# Making your own



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nevermade any myself and wondered what the best way to do it was because I read so many. The bubble machine looks good but is kind expensive, I thought the bubble bags were expensive also if I can filter it out with something else easily available. The alcohol method looked pretty simple. What do you guys think the way to do it is ?

I keep reading about using male plants, etc., wouldn't you get a better product using your prized buds ?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

my colors of teeths (stain yellow) will tell you a story of how I scrape mine with just a stick and a pipe  pretty sticky tar resins  ouch..!!!

LAMO


----------



## Growdude (Oct 8, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> my colors of teeths (stain yellow) will tell you a story of how I scrape mine with just a stick and a pipe pretty sticky tar resins ouch..!!!
> 
> LAMO


 
Umm, thats not hash.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I missing something?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 1, 2008)

lost me somewhere along the way,lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Wash your teeth with ISO Papa :rofl:


----------



## holden600 (Nov 4, 2008)

right there is a video I watched on how to make it, I will just tell you what they did so dont blame me if it dont work lol.

1. buy a pollenator and get as much resin as you can from all your old ****.
2 get a cellephane packet (plastic round you fag packet)
3. fill it up and tightly wrap it round.
4. get newspaper or something similar and wrap it round the cellephane packet and stick it somehow.
5. soak it all in cold water, tap water is fine. (so the paper dont burn when in the oven)
6. put it in the oven for ten minutes on 150 degrees or something.
7. take it out and put a rolling pin over it a good few times.
8. put it in the fridge untill cool.
9. Hopefully hash will come out of it.

good luck and if you try it, let me know if it worked.

cheers


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

bubblebags, sugar leaf from your trim (no fans), and the small airy stuff from the bottom.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

...and papa, quit eating resin!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*LMAO papa your hilarious man!

Hippy, good suggestion. May I add something?

Swish epsom salt and 93% iso and your teeth and mouth will be all killed of bacteria LOL JK DONT do this man. :rofl: im so high wow...sorry*


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

that's fine I only use baking soda..to brush my teeth, call me old fashions.. just that I'm doing right thing with baking soda... unlike other people who wanna crackers  they gonna be like "me wanna cracker  me wanna cracker  here's TV I'm on your front door"  and be quiet for while.. the crack dealer will just watch that guy with his arm holdin' the tv :rofl:

I'm not that guy!!   just that I did learn how to cook cookies..long time ago but I ain't do that anymore... I'm totally against cracks/cocaine/heroin  big time now..  that is bad drug!.. and does kills


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Nevermade any myself and wondered what the best way to do it was because I read so many. The bubble machine looks good but is kind expensive, I thought the bubble bags were expensive also if I can filter it out with something else easily available. The alcohol method looked pretty simple. What do you guys think the way to do it is ?
> 
> I keep reading about using male plants, etc., wouldn't you get a better product using your prized buds ?



to answer your question.. if you got lot of buds. and you harvest it with your hands.. you will get more chance to have hashes cleaned out of your hands and save it on the plate..  that stuff is sticky!! and very smoke able with just a straw and cup of glasses..  if you do have lot SOG of colas that will get you better chance to have lot of hash out of them..

but that ice bucket with couple of micro screened bags method.. it will work too only if you do have lot of leftovers...  I have done it. it works  but I have tried males and hermie.. it don't work.. no high..  taste funny.. but its better to use female's leftover  maybe half  of the plant's top that is all.. so extra of these will helps..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Hermies still produce resin glands so you should still get some hash just less and less potent.

And papa, I NEVER SAID YOU SMOKED CRACK! LMAO!*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 9, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that's fine I only use baking soda..to brush my teeth, call me old fashions.. just that I'm doing right thing with baking soda... unlike other people who wanna crackers  they gonna be like "me wanna cracker  me wanna cracker  here's TV I'm on your front door"  and be quiet for while.. the crack dealer will just watch that guy with his arm holdin' the tv :rofl:
> 
> I'm not that guy!!   just that I did learn how to cook cookies..long time ago but I ain't do that anymore... I'm totally against cracks/cocaine/heroin  big time now..  that is bad drug!.. and does kills


Thanks for clearing that up, papa.
But brushing your tooth with baking soda every day might wear the enamel off of it.


----------

